# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Flash disqet me te shpejte.

## benseven11

6 modele HiSpeed USB2.
USB flash drive me cilesi shume te larte, shume te shpejte

Supertalent 200x 4gb
http://www.dvhardware.net/review108_..._200x_usb.html

OCZ Rally2 USB 2.0 Turbo
http://www.ocztechnology.com/product..._0_flash_drive

Super Talent Pico C-Gold USB Flash Drive
http://www.cpu3d.com/review/7490-1/s...roduction.html

Corsair FlashMini Voyager usb2
http://www.corsairmemory.com/product...i/default.aspx

Lexar JumpDrive® Lightning™ 140x (4 GB) USB 2.0 Flash Drive 
http://computershopper.com/best-pric...B/availability

SanDisk Cruzer Micro - USB flash drive
http://computershopper.com/best-pric...B/availability

----------


## benseven11

> 6 modele HiSpeed USB2.
> USB flash drive me cilesi shume te larte, shume te shpejte
> 
> Supertalent 200x 4gb
> http://www.dvhardware.net/review108_..._200x_usb.html
> 
> OCZ Rally2 USB 2.0 Turbo
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/product..._0_flash_drive
> 
> ...


vazhdon... modele te tjera
Buffalo technology USB2 Single Level Cell (SLC) Tip R me  Shpejtesi38mb/sek ne lexim (shume shume i shpejte)
http://www.buffalo-technology.com/pr...-flash-type-r/
Patriot Xporter XT 
shpejtesi ne lexim deri 32mb/sek
http://www.pricebat.ca/Patriot-Xport...ck.p_10063924/
OCZ ATV Turbo 4gb shkon ne lexim max deri 34 mb/sek ne shkrim shkon deri 30 mb ne sek
http://www.anitec.ca/product/10061
Lexar  4GB JumpDrive Lightning USB2.0 Flash Drive 4gb
 30MB/s ne lexim dhe 21mb/sek ne shkrim(ky eshte me i miri nga te gjithe modelet usb flash drajverat prodhuar nga Lexar,marre ne telefon).
Geil David 100 flash titanium.
http://www.memoryc.com/usb/flashdriv...htitanium.html
Chipsa flash memorje per flash drajverat me shume cilesi jane krijuar nga,Samsung,Texas Instruments,TDK,Gygabytes,Ridata.
Shpejtesia ne lexim dhe shkrim e flash drajverave varet shume nga cilesia e flash memorjes,nje chip i vogel brenda flash diskut si dhe cilesia e kontrollerit.Kontrolleri, mund te jete i integruar si pjese perberese e flash memorjes ose kontrolleri mund te jete nje chip i pavarur, i dedikuar qe komunikon me flash memorjen.Sa me e larte cilesia e kontrollerit,aq me i shpejte eshte leximi dhe shkrimi ne flash drajv.Chipsi i memorjes flash brenda flash drajverit eshte i ngjashem ne pamje dhe forme me chipsat,audio,video ne madherbord.
Disa figura te flash memorjes.

----------

